# Now this is a real education



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

NOW THIS IS A REAL EDUCATION:

Where did “p*ss poor”
come from ?

Us older people need to learn something new every day...

Just to keep the grey matter tuned up.

Where did "P*ss Poor" come from?
Interesting History.

They used to use urine to tan animal skins, so families used to all pee in a pot.

And then once it was full it was taken and sold to the tannery...

if you had to do this to survive you were "P*ss Poor".
But worse than that were the really poor folk who couldn't even afford to buy a pot...

They "didn't have a pot to p*ss in" and were the lowest of the low.

The next time you are washing your hands and complain because the water temperature Isn't just how you like it, think about how things used to be.

Here are some facts about the 1500's

Most people got married in June because they took their yearly bath in May,

And they still smelled pretty good by June. However, since they were starting to smell,
Brides carried a bouquet of flowers to hide the body odor.

Hence the custom today of carrying a bouquet when getting married.

Baths consisted of a big tub filled with hot water.

The man of the house had the privilege of the nice clean water,

Then all the other sons and men, then the women and finally the children.

Last of all the babies.

By then the water was so dirty you could actually lose someone in it.

Hence the saying, "Don't throw the baby out with the Bath water!"

Houses had thatched roofs-thick straw-piled high, with no wood underneath.

It was the only place for animals to get warm, so all the cats and other small animals
(mice, bugs) lived in the roof.

When it rained it became slippery and sometimes the animals would slip and fall off the roof.
Hence the saying, "It's raining cats and dogs."
There was nothing to stop things from falling into the house.

This posed a real problem in the bedroom where bugs and other droppings

Could mess up your nice clean bed.

Hence, a bed with big posts and a sheet hung over the top afforded some protection.

That's how canopy beds came into existence.

Edited to overcome an excess of ****


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

QUESTION???????????

When I hover over the thread the word **** is shown properly

However on entering the thread the word **** is shown as ****

If you get my meaning

tony


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Same here, how come??????


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont worry its just the **** Poor censoring software!!!


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I've replaced **** with p*ss - strange it accepts pee but not ****!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You've now nullified the question DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll: I f a mod can now understand after the alteration. :wink: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You do realise all of you that we will end up on the Naughty step.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

With a bit of luck. :lol: Until the question is answered at least :lol: :wink: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This yearly bath ?

Is it something to do with football as I have heard commentators mention it ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> This yearly bath ?
> 
> Is it something to do with football as I have heard commentators mention it ?


Don't worry your bi-annual tin bath scrub up wont be affected


----------

